# This is crazy... I'm sorry, Sparrow...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

So as a few of you know I purchased two HMs from AB in April. It turned out the female had parasites, so it took a while to cure her. I was conditioning them both and I was just going to release the female today when I found her.  

I've no idea why she was like that. She was swimming on the bottom of the tank, like gravity was smushing her down hard, and she couldn't swim up. I lowered her water level, took her out and put her on my desk so that Reggie (the male) couldn't bug and stress her anymore, but within half an hour she was gone. 

I haven't had any betta deaths in 2 months! I think this might be starting it up again... 

I'm sorry Sparrow... Have fun in the big rice paddy in the sky. x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Sparrow.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Hope Reggie is ok.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both... Reggie is doing fine. Still have no idea about Sparrow's illness, though.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww R.I.P. Sadly, it happens. I lost 8 f bettas to parasites and finrot, They were all Walmart rescues. Out of the 9 girls I originally had, only one is alive still, Heather, and she swims happily in her own bowl like the others I have. Good luck with your others.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ugh, parasites are so nasty. You don't know how many cases I've had to treat. I'm sorry about the ones you've lost. And thanks  They're all doing really well at the moment.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rip!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Rip!


Someone is either bored out of their mind or trying to up their post count.:roll:


----------

